# brancher ampli de puissance sur un macbook



## daftuser (6 Septembre 2008)

voila j'ai fait l'achat il y a maintenant une semaine d'un macbook tout neuf boosté en ram et en dd
Je fait mes etudes dans le son et disposed'un ampli de puissance audio pole climax 600 watt
il dispose d'une double entrée stereo en XLR. pour adapter cette entrée a la sortie mini jack de mon mac book, j'ai branché mon ampli au mac book avec l'aide d'un cable mini jack/ double XLR

une fois le tout branché sur la prise headphone mini jack du mac book j'ecoute le son itunes dans mes deux baffles branchées a l'ampli .
Le son est completement transformé comme si tout un tas de compresseurs avais modifié la bande mp3..Les basses sont manquantes et le probleme ne vient pas de l'ampli car il fonctionnait a merveille auparravant sur pc ..
D'ou vient ce phenomene????


----------



## bendude (6 Septembre 2008)

Le problème vient tout simplement du fait que la carte son intégrée au Macbook, (à moins que ce ne soit la sortie casque ?) est de qualité déplorable !!
Tu pourras tester en branchant une carte son externe par exemple. Meme les moins audiophiles entendent la différence.
Le son est comme tu l'as décrit, aucune profondeur, aucune netteté, soufflé...
Ma solution : une carte son USB avec sortie optique ou coax, pas très pratique, mais nécessaire pour ne pas faire de mal a ses précieuses oreilles ! Tu peux t'en sortir pour une cinquantaine d'euros.
Bon courage !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

Le problème : Tu branches une entrée "ligne" sur une sortie "casque", pas étonnant que ça génère des problèmes (impédance, signal &#8230.

La solution : un iMic, te procure une sortie ligne, et une entrée que tu peux basculer entre micro et ligne, pour moins cher que ce qu'on te propose au dessus (et pour 2,10&#8364; de plus, ils te le livrent avec l'adaptateur mini jack-Cinch).


----------

